# My first budgie moult



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

I’m sure Gogo has been through a few moults in her time, but it’s my first with her! I feel so sorry for her! She’s all scruffy and tired and fed up!
She’s still eating well, I don’t want to make many further changes to her diet as I’ve already moved her recently from the cheap Wilko seeds she had from her last people to a premium seed mix and pellets and regular veg. I’m guessing this is all ready a richer diet than she’s used to and don’t want to supplement her too much more.
She likes a bath, but she uses her big water bowl for this, I tried to introduce a better budgie bath but this was far too scary. I’ve not seen her bathe since this moult started so I tried misting her. She looked confused then took herself off to her high perch so I left off. She might need time to come round to a mist spray!
Is there anything else I can do for her? She looks so sad!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice pile of feathers, poor girl she must be feeling itchy, extra protein during a molt is helpful to grow all those new feathers, I give my birds grated hard boiled egg white and cooked quinoa. You can also purchase commercially prepared egg food for birds. I don't know what is available where you are but it is a product like what is shown in this link Protein Egg Food — Higgins Premium Pet Foods


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

That is available over here but it’s a long wait! Her moult would be over by the time it arrives. But I found something that looks comparable and it will be with me before the weekend. 
I used to keep chickens and When they had their big moults they were allowed a personal bowl of scrambled eggs. They’d be allowed into the kitchen and the other hens knew exactly what was going on and used to attack the back door in a jealous rage 😂 I miss my big brown chickens.
I just want this over so i gave my loud and lively little lady back. She’s so sleepy and sad looking! I miss her chatter and her flying laps of the room. Hopefully the egg feed will perk her up!
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

I’ve spotted a bold spot on Gogo’s wing! This seems to be where the majority of her feathers have come from. I can only see it when she stretches but it looks quite big and a bit red. I’m really worried! She’s still very sleepy, she’s not eating as much as usual but she ate a a load of millet last night and some this morning. Her egg feed has arrived but she’s not investigating it yet, I sprinkled some carrot on top to tempt her.

Could there be something else wrong?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is not uncommon for a bird to be less active and a bit grumpy during a molt, a molt puts stress on the body and the immune system . If you feel that she is really off or if she stops eating you need to have her examined by an avian vet. Also if there has been a lot of feathers lost from one spot it will sometimes appear red as the new pin feathers are coming in, are you able to get a picture of the area you see the redness?


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks for replying!

I could try to get a picture, I only see it when she stretches her wing out. I can see pin feathers on her little head and cheeks, she’s lost a lot there too. There’s not been too many more feathers over night, I hope it’s slowed down.
She found the energy for a temper tantrum last night. I gave her a little sprig of millet which she finished in no time then say bellowing at me till I brought her more. That’s got to be a good sign?


----------

